# John Wick on Blu-ray and DVD Feb 3rd 2015



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

Keanu Reeves Returns With A Vengeance In The Action Thriller Arriving On Digital HD January 13



Blu-Ray™ Combo Pack, DVD And On Demand

Available February 3





SANTA MONICA, CA (December 15, 2014) – Action icon Keanu Reeves (47 Ronin, The Matrix trilogy) stars as John Wick, the ultimate hitman, in the heart-pounding revenge thriller John Wick, arriving on Digital HD January 13 from Summit Entertainment, a LIONSGATE Company. Certified Fresh by Rotten Tomatoes, the film will also be available on Blu-ray Combo Pack (plus DVD and Digital HD), DVD (plus Digital) and On Demand February 3. Directed by Chad Stahelski and produced by David Leitch, p.g.a., masters of Hollywood action, and written by Derek Kolstad, John Wick’s legendary cast also includes Michael Nyqvist (Mission Impossible: Ghost Protocol), Alfie Allen (HBO’s “Game of Thrones,” Atonement), Adrianne Palicki (TV’s “Friday Night Lights,” G.I. Joe: Retaliation), Bridget Moynahan (TV’s “Blue Bloods,” I, Robot) and Dean Winters (HBO’s “Oz,” TV’s “Rescue Me”), along with Ian McShane (Pirates of the Caribbean: On Stranger Tides, HBO’s “Deadwood”), John Leguizamo (The Lincoln Lawyer, Gamer) and Willem Dafoe (Spider-Man trilogy, The Grand Budapest Hotel).



When sadistic young thugs senselessly attack John Wick – a brilliantly lethal ex-assassin – they have no idea that they’ve just awakened the boogeyman. With New York City as his bullet-riddled playground, Wick embarks on a merciless rampage, hunting down his adversaries with the skill and ruthlessness that made him an underworld legend. 



The Blu-ray and Digital HD bonus materials include six exclusive featurettes that take a detailed look at different aspects of the film including the intense stunts, incredible action sequences, the stylized look and locale of the film, establishing the world of John Wick and a discussion with director Chad Stahelski and producer David Leitch on how they made this action film their way. The Blu-ray also includes an audio commentary with the filmmakers. The Blu-ray is encoded in Dolby TrueHD and features a Dolby Atmos® soundtrack, remixed specifically for the home theater environment. Dolby Atmos** delivers captivating sound that places and moves audio anywhere in the room, including overhead, to bring entertainment alive all around the audience. The John Wick Blu-ray and DVD will be available for the suggested retail price of $39.99 and $29.95, respectively.



BLU-RAY/DIGITAL HD SPECIAL FEATURES*

· “Don't F*#% With John Wick” featurette

· “Calling in the Cavalry” featurette

· “Destiny of a Collective” featurette

· “Assassin’s Code” featurette

· “Red Circle” featurette

· “NYC Noir” featurette

· Audio Commentary with Filmmakers Chad Stahelski and David Leitch (Blu-ray Exclusive)

*Subject to change



**To experience Dolby Atmos at home, Dolby Atmos enabled AV receivers and additional speakers are required; however, Dolby Atmos soundtracks are fully backward compatible with traditional audio configurations and legacy home entertainment equipment.








PROGRAM INFORMATION

Price: $39.99 Blu-ray/$29.95 DVD

Title Copyright: John Wick © 2014 Poquito Productions, LLC. All Rights Reserved. Artwork & Supplementary materials © 2015 Summit Entertainment, LLC. All Rights Reserved.

Rating: R for Strong and Bloody Violence Throughout, Language and Brief Drug Use.

Feature Run Time: 101 minutes

Type: Theatrical Release

Genre: Action, Thriller

Closed Captioned: English SDH

Subtitles: English and Spanish

Blu-ray Format: 1080P High Definition 16x9 Widescreen (2.40:1)

DVD Format: 16x9 Widescreen (2.40:1)

Blu-ray Audio Status: English Dolby Atmos (Dolby TrueHD compatible), Spanish 5.1 Dolby Digital, English 2.0 Dolby Digital Optimized for Late-Night Listening, English Descriptive Audio

DVD Audio Status: English and Spanish 5.1 Dolby Digital


----------



## Jon Robbins (May 15, 2012)

Really want to see this one, just watched The Equalizer which seems along the same premise of this movie I'm guessing.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

Jon Robbins said:


> Really want to see this one, just watched The Equalizer which seams along the same premis of this movie I'm guessing.


Its similar in the general premise. But john wick is the better movie. And if you read my take on "the equalizer" than you can see my esteem for "John Wick"


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

and some cool special features Thanks to Lionsgate


----------



## Jon Robbins (May 15, 2012)

Watched this thru itunes a few weeks back with my brother, awesome flick. Will defiantly buy this one. Alfie Allen was perfect for the bad guy, because the character was a cowardly creepy individual similar to His Game of Thrones Character, and you can't help but despise him.


----------

